# Most popular victorian cichlid



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

*Most popular victorian cichlid*​
Pundamilia nyererei1035.71%Paralabidochromis chromogynos517.86%Astatotilapia latifasciata621.43%Haplochromis sp. "Kyoga flameback"621.43%Paralabidochromis sauvagei13.57%


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello folks

just want to get some feedback on the most popular victorian cichlids. 

please explain why the are the most popular. :drooling:

thanks


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by "popular". If you mean most commonly seen/available, it is reputedly A. latifasciata, yet they are the one species on your list that hasn't shown up in my local club this last year. If you are looking for a personal favorite, then I'd have to say P. chromogynos...males are even more beautiful than a photo can do justice, and the females are pretty good looking too.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Alpha

thanks for feedback  
please do vote.

cheers!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Based solely on personal opinion:

Pundamilia nyererei => most colorful and most aggressive of these 5
Paralabidochromis chromogynos => Highest demand and hardest to breed of these 5
Astatotilapia latifasciata => most commonly available and commonly kept
Haplochromis sp. Ã¢â‚¬Å"Kyoga flamebackÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Where is the none of the above option?


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello ptyochromis

thanks for support

you could put down your fav victorians in this thread.
and we can all share your fav fish! 

cheers!



Ptyochromis said:


> Where is the none of the above option?


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Out of that list my choice would be the chromogynos. I have to disagree with Kevin on this one, the chromogynos have to be one of the most aggressive species i have kept. The juvies are relentless even with dither mbuna.

They are one of my favorites overall though. My other choice would be the neochromis omnicaerulous makobe, gorgeous fish.


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Hippo point salmon :drooling:


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

seems like Pundamilia nyererei is still the strong favorite. :thumb:



Ptyochromis said:


> Hippo point salmon :drooling:


----------

